# Lumberton Honda Dealership Refers To Customer As “Bon Quisha” In Facebook Post



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 23, 2021)

Swipe


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 23, 2021)

These people are so hateful. They find ANY opportunity to interject their hatefulness and racism.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 23, 2021)

Hmmmm, aren't the Lumby Indians native to Lumberton, NC?    Just some trivia and food for thought.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 23, 2021)

SMH. These dumbos never learn. They stay posting dumb stuff on social media. At this point, every company needs to make all employees go through social media training.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 24, 2021)

I would take that car right back to that dealership. Give me my money back!


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 24, 2021)

Ivonnovi said:


> Hmmmm, aren't the Lumby Indians native to Lumberton, NC?    Just some trivia and food for thought.



My mom who is from the Carolinas mentioned the same thing.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Jul 24, 2021)

Ivonnovi said:


> Hmmmm, aren't the Lumby Indians native to Lumberton, NC?    Just some trivia and food for thought.


This is where my mind went immediately.  It is where the Lumbee live :-(.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 24, 2021)

Disgusting. My car would be returned pronto or yall writing a check to pay this off because no....


----------



## nysister (Jul 26, 2021)

She should be allowed to return it. They don't want her money? Fine.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 28, 2021)

That “apology” is not good enough. If nothing else, give her the car for free.


----------

